# X-shaped kibble?



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have discovered that Winston is a very picky eater. The breeder that we got him from a year ago had him eating Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, and that's all he will ever eat. I've tried mixing foods with him, since I've heard from here that that's a good idea, in case a company ever goes out of business or a store stops carrying the food, but he won't eat any of the foods I've gotten him. I've tried Wellness Indoor and Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, but he won't touch either of them. I think it might be the shape that's putting him off. Does anyone know of a good mixer I could use to give him a balanced diet that's in a shape he might enjoy? Oh, and as far as fat content goes, I'm not sure exactly how much a hedgie has to run everynight to be considered a "super miler", but he will frequently run almost 3 miles.. at least once a week. Most nights he runs a mile, but for instance, last night he ran almost 3.  I usually do give him some flax seed oil at least once a week, added to his food, but in case that's not enough, I figured I'd mention his running habits.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

the running is normal. i can't remember exactly how far they will run nightly in the wild, but it's something like 4-6 miles a night. idk about the shape of blue buffalo, but i hear even the pickiest hedgies will take to it (i don't use it at least not yet). two i do use that are huge hits are purina one chicken formula (not the best, but not bad) and royal canin (baby cat for under 6 months and kitten after that) which is very tiny little balls so it's easy for them to eat. good luck.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken is X-shaped as well, with the main ingredient being lamb. It's Lily's favorite kibble out of her mix, and I know a couple other people on here use it, like Kalandra.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken is X-shaped as well, with the main ingredient being lamb. It's Lily's favorite kibble out of her mix, and I know a couple other people on here use it, like Kalandra.


and me. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken is X-shaped as well, with the main ingredient being lamb. It's Lily's favorite kibble out of her mix, and I know a couple other people on here use it, like Kalandra.
> ...


I knew there was more of us, I just couldn't think of who else! I think homework's making me braindead. :lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Then I'll have to try that! What's the website that some people use to order food, in case they don't have it at my local place? I really hope we find a good balance of food. 

Off topic, but how much does a hedgie have to run to be considered a super-miler?


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 8, 2011)

petfooddirect.com has been useful for me, as they have the guaranteed analysis and ingredients list for all of their foods. You can also go to shopping.google.com after you've picked a food and it will generally tell you the places near you that sell that food in their shops, and also compare that with online prices as well.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used KnF for a while now. The hedgehogs seem to do well on it. The last bag I got the pieces were a bit thinner and easier to break apart too.

I use http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com quite often. Its the sister company of petfooddirect.com but depending on how much you are having shipped, they can be cheaper as they have a different shipping structure. Check out http://www.petflow.com too. Petflow charges $4.95 for shipping, their prices tend to be a little higher than NPP or PFD but the cheap shipping often makes up for it. I haven't used them yet, but know someone who has/does and she was quite pleased with the speed of service and the product's use by dates were good. She highly recommended that I try them. I haven't had a need to purchase food for a while, but the next time I needed to order I was going to see if they were cheaper and give them a shot. If anyone here has used them, let me know what your experience was like.

Also, call your local Petco or Petsmart and ask if they carry Solid Gold Katz-n-Floken. Don't waste your time driving around . Both of these big stores are now carrying this product. I picked up my last bag from them, and based on the use by date the bag was extremely fresh. It was also the same price as I could get online, and I didn't have to pay shipping costs!


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh awesome! Thanks! Pet Supplies Plus is my typical place I use. They're the only people I know who have the Chicken Soup food, and they're 5 minutes away from my house, so cross-my-fingers, they'll have it  What's the full name of the Blue Buffalo food that I've heard so much about?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Kaitlyn531 said:


> Oh awesome! Thanks! Pet Supplies Plus is my typical place I use. They're the only people I know who have the Chicken Soup food, and they're 5 minutes away from my house, so cross-my-fingers, they'll have it  What's the full name of the Blue Buffalo food that I've heard so much about?


PSP for the win! If your PSP is anything like mine they'll probably have it - I've never seen such a huge selection of cat food as PSP carries


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I work at a PSP! :lol: My store is a VERY small store, and we still carry Solid Gold, so I should think yours would carry it. At the very least, ask an employee or manager if you can't find it. If they don't carry it on the shelf, they might still be able to special order a bag for you. And I'm not sure on the Blue Buffalo, I think there's several different kinds of that brand that people use on here. I know the brand name is sometimes shortened to just Blue, though. Your PSP should carry that one too, my store does.



NoDivision said:


> PSP for the win! If your PSP is anything like mine they'll probably have it - I've never seen such a huge selection of cat food as PSP carries


That's why I get so frustrated that most of our customers who come in for cat food get things like Friskies, Fancy Feast, Whiskas, Purina Cat Chow... :roll: C'mon, you can get that crap at a grocery store, you have SO many GOOD foods to choose from here!


----------

